# Lieutenant Robert Curry



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Lieutenant Robert Curry 
*Gulfport Police Department
Mississippi*
End of Watch: Thursday, August 14, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 14 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, August 14, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Lieutenant Robert Curry was killed in a motorcycle accident on Highway 49 in Orange Grove. Another vehicle turned in front of his department motorcycle, causing the collision.

Lieutenant Curry had served with the Gulfport Police Department for 14 years. He is survived by his wife and two small children. His wife also serves as a lieutenant with the agency.
Agency Contact Information
Gulfport Police Department
2810 34th Avenue
PO Box S
Gulfport, MS 39501

Phone: (228) 868-5959

_*Please contact the Gulfport Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

